# Double Angle Collet Holder?



## darkzero (Oct 6, 2009)

Is there an affordable collet holder/rack availlable that I can purchase? Or something out there that I could use? I rather not make one unless I need to & I don't want to just throw them in a box/case. For DA100 collets.

Thanks


----------



## precisionworks (Oct 6, 2009)

The Huot 14813 is the most popular one available, holds 36 collets. Lowest price is U S Shop Tools at $46.35. Most places sell this for $60-$70.

http://www.usshoptools.com/current_year/all_products/2007_08_pdf/PGS_288.pdf


----------



## unterhausen (Oct 6, 2009)

I recently made a rack for DA180. I figured I wanted to put them in the drawer because I occasionally have humidity problems in the basement. So I just put a batch of holes in some red oak with a forstner bit.


----------



## darkzero (Oct 6, 2009)

Wasn't aware Huot made collet racks, thanks. I've got a few of their drill indexes, pretty cheap & good quality. 36 is way too many & would be too big to fit in my drawer. Maybe I'll end up doing what unterhausen did if needed.


----------



## wquiles (Oct 7, 2009)

Will,

I don't know about the diameter of your collets, but assuming it would fit, what about something simple like a 5C collet holder like this one by MSC Direct for $14.99?

http://www1.mscdirect.com/CGI/GSDRVSM?PACACHE=000000111461995

MSC Item: 09748112


Will


----------



## precisionworks (Oct 7, 2009)

> what about something simple like a 5C collet holder



5C collets are 1.250" on the straight shank. The DA100 is 0.769" at the largest (head) diameter, so they will fall through a 5C rack with room to spare :devil:


----------



## wquiles (Oct 8, 2009)

precisionworks said:


> 5C collets are 1.250" on the straight shank. The DA100 is 0.769" at the largest (head) diameter, so they will fall through a 5C rack with room to spare :devil:



Ah man :mecry: :mecry: :mecry:

And I though I might have a good suggestion for Will


----------



## darkzero (Oct 10, 2009)

Thanks guys. Looks like there's nothing readily available to fit a drawer for such a small amount of DA collets. Maybe I'll visit the acrylic store if nothing comes up.




wquiles said:


> Ah man :mecry: :mecry: :mecry:
> 
> And I though I might have a good suggestion for Will


 
No worries Will, you have helped my plenty & I'm very grateful! :twothumbs After all it was many of your posts that have inspired me to get my lathe setup the way it is now, or should I say your fault! :nana: I couldn't be happier, well until I get a bigger lathe. :laughing:


----------



## cmacclel (Oct 10, 2009)

If you buy an aluminum or Plastic project box and send it to me I'll put the holes in it for you.

Mac


----------



## cmacclel (Oct 16, 2009)

I guess you didn't like my offer? I can charge you if that makes it better 

Mac


----------



## darkzero (Oct 19, 2009)

Thanks Mac. I haven't really decided what to do but just this past weekend at Frys I was looking at an aluminum project box that looks like it might work well. If it doesn't work out with the drill press I'll contact you. I'd be more than happy to pay.


----------



## cmacclel (Oct 20, 2009)

darkzero said:


> Thanks Mac. I haven't really decided what to do but just this past weekend at Frys I was looking at an aluminum project box that looks like it might work well. If it doesn't work out with the drill press I'll contact you. I'd be more than happy to pay.



I made a holder for my smaller collets I'll post a picture later. I'm kinda anal so a drill press would not cut it for me 

Mac


----------



## precisionworks (Oct 20, 2009)

> so a drill press would not cut it for me


+1

They look so much better when the spacing is dialed off on the mill


----------



## darkzero (Oct 20, 2009)

cmacclel said:


> I made a holder for my smaller collets I'll post a picture later. I'm kinda anal so a drill press would not cut it for me
> 
> Mac


 
Come to think of it, I'm a bit anal too so using a drill press no matter how good I think I will try to measure it probably won't turn out satisfactory. I'll take you up on your offer if still available. Thanks


----------



## cmacclel (Nov 8, 2009)




----------



## darkzero (Nov 10, 2009)

:bow:

Ok, ok, I need to hurry up & not miss out on this. Will pick up the box I saw this weekend. Thanks


----------



## cmacclel (Jan 1, 2010)

Sorry it took so long. I just fired the mill up after buiding an enclosure around it for the winter.


----------



## darkzero (Jan 2, 2010)

Thanks Mac, looks great! :twothumbs


----------



## darkzero (Jan 26, 2010)

Thanks Mac, came out great. Hope I can return the favor someday. :thumbsup:


----------



## cmacclel (Jan 26, 2010)

Looks nice 

Mac


----------



## StrikerDown (Jan 26, 2010)

Dark, Mac,

That looks great. :twothumbs I need to make one of those.

What tool do you use to cut the holes. I have used the Criterion to bore existing holes larger... wondering if it can be used for plunge cuts in sheet metal or?


----------



## cmacclel (Jan 26, 2010)

StrikerDown said:


> Dark, Mac,
> 
> That looks great. :twothumbs I need to make one of those.
> 
> What tool do you use to cut the holes. I have used the Criterion to bore existing holes larger... wondering if it can be used for plunge cuts in sheet metal or?




You could drill almost to size and then use the boring head. As for me I just used a 1/4 end mill and told the CNC what size hole I wanted 

Mac


----------



## StrikerDown (Jan 26, 2010)

:thumbsup:

Duh, forgot you are high tech with the mill too! :devil:


----------



## cmacclel (Jan 26, 2010)

StrikerDown said:


> :thumbsup:
> 
> Duh, forgot you are high tech with the mill too! :devil:





If you call the early 90's high tech.......then I guess 

Mac


----------



## StrikerDown (Jan 26, 2010)

Well you have those little lectron fellas runnin round tellin da cutter whut ta do! 

My mill is an RF-31 like your little one!


----------

